
It's all in the details - Anon84
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2103-memo-sent-by-who-framed-roger-rabbit-director
======
chipsy
This book:

[http://www.amazon.com/Animators-Survival-Kit-Revised-
Princip...](http://www.amazon.com/Animators-Survival-Kit-Revised-Principles-
Classical/dp/0571238343/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263403711&sr=1-4)

is written by the Who Framed Roger Rabbit animation director and references
that production frequently, including a discussion of eye level in a scene
where Eddie Valiant's actor was mistakenly filmed with too high a gaze. They
worked around the problem by animating Roger Rabbit to stretch his back up
against the wall in mock terror, which fortunately worked for the scene's
dialogue.

